# playing around



## JonMikal (Aug 5, 2005)

here's a snapshot of scoob playing around:


----------



## woodsac (Aug 5, 2005)

cool...it's the King-Kong effect


----------



## photo gal (Aug 5, 2005)

I dig it!  Fun shot!!  : )


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 5, 2005)

man, he favors his daddy...!!!    great idea.......


----------



## anicole (Aug 5, 2005)

It's the White Hobbit House!!!:lmao: That would make Scoob Stryder!:king: 

Okay, a little too much LOTR ....... 

FUN shot with your kid!


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 5, 2005)

Classic fun!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 5, 2005)

cool shot, great composition, thought, depth is awesome.  snapshot?  hope you use your point and shoot cam!


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 5, 2005)

hmmmmm, maybe it wasn't a snapshot since i had to bend down and align his finger with the tip of the dome....that required effort and thought :greenpbl:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 5, 2005)

the framing and tongue out compensate for the planning and thought!  lol, but the d70 factor!? i am not sure where this leave this...  I like it here in snapshots.. good call.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 5, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> I like it here in snapshots.. good call.


 
how do ya like my 'snapshot' corner tag thingys? :lmao:


----------



## STILLALIVE (Aug 5, 2005)

thats funny where do u live Jonmikal


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 5, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> how do ya like my 'snapshot' corner tag thingys? :lmao:



The picture holders are doing a fine job, it's still in it's place!! looks very 50's I think! snapshoty as all heck!


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 5, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> The picture holders are doing a fine job, it's still in it's place!! looks very 50's I think! *snapshoty* as all heck!


 
thank you, thank you very much....that's the look i was going for  :lmao:


----------



## Mansi (Aug 7, 2005)

very cool shot!


----------



## dalebe (Aug 7, 2005)

cool shot jonmikal, creative shot in a snapshot frame  good work!!


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 8, 2005)

Haha!  Funny thread.  But Jon, your corner thingies aren't right.  They are too stretched or something!!!!!:greenpbl:


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 8, 2005)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Haha! Funny thread. But Jon, your corner thingies aren't right. *They are too stretched or something*!!!!!:greenpbl:


 
hey, it's just a snapshot!


----------

